# Whipped Cream



## Boog0515 (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recipe for whipped cream besides the basic heavy cream and sugar and vanilla recipe?  i want one that makes that amazing heavy stuff you see in fancy places.  i not to fond of redi whip and cool whip.  can anyone help?


----------



## strawberry (Sep 14, 2007)

This is an excellent chocolate one.   

 Chocolate Whipping Cream

2/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup cocoa
1 1/2 cups cold whipping cream
1 2/3 tsp vanilla

In mixer bowl, combine sugar and cocoa.  Add whipping cream and vanilla.  Beat on low until blended.  Beat on medium until stiff.  Makes about 3 cups.


----------



## tsi88kid (Sep 15, 2007)

I recently did a whipped cream with that standard recipe but then grinded in a little fresh nutmeg and cinnamon. It was pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## jasonr (Sep 29, 2007)

Well whipped cream is whipped cream. Are you sure you want whipped cream and not a pastry cream or a mousse?


----------



## corazon (Sep 29, 2007)

You are probably thinking of chantilly cream.  I think a pretty standard recipe is 1 cup whipping cream, 1 Tablespoon powdered sugar, 1 teaspoon vanilla extract, then whip it all together.  I don't like mine that sweet, so I just do it by taste.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 29, 2007)

Use powdered sugar instead of regular sugar it helps stabilize cream also use heavy whipping cream the higher fat content helps it thicken last but not least be sure to whip long enough


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 30, 2007)

I have on occasion used a little GELITIN blume in a tiny bit of water then add it to the whipping process and my whipped cream could sit out on the buffet all after noon and not fade away flavor any way you would want to


----------



## Boog0515 (Oct 9, 2007)

mm thanks guys.  these are much better than the whipped cream from the frozen dept!


----------



## Dina (Oct 9, 2007)

Spice it up with cinnamon and vanilla flavors served over some spiced cake, pumpkin pie or spiced ice cream.  Even a caramel and chocolate drizzle over the whipped heavy cream would make a world of difference in the taste.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 9, 2007)

I sub maple sugar for regular sugar.  Very tasty.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2007)

A little cream of tartar will help stabilize it after whipped also.  A little orange liqueur is mighty good in it too!


----------

